# EV Instruments & ECOS Motors Release the "FUN" EV with MiMod for sale



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: EV Instruments & ECOS Motors Release the "FUN" EV with MiMod for sale*

ECOS doesnt answer a phone or emails. Probably going out of business. BEWARE. RED FLAG


----------



## batmainls (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: EV Instruments & ECOS Motors Release the "FUN" EV with MiMod for sale*

I have not had any trouble getting a hold of the guys down there. So no worries..


----------



## old dodge (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: EV Instruments & ECOS Motors Release the "FUN" EV with MiMod for sale*

Their web site is down, no one answering the phone.


----------

